# Snake Hunting!!!



## seamus7227 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, this morning I set out to go snake hunting with a buddy about a half an hour from here. I have been needing to resupply my stash of snakeskin's. When I first showed up to my buddies house, he handed me this stash of antlers. "Winning!!":biggrin: This is what was found under the first stone we looked under! Measured approx. 24" long and is ideal for pen blanks! I must say this snake was really covered in dirt, so once the skin is done tanning, I will take more pics and post to this thread. thanks for looking.


----------



## el_d (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweet Seamus....

I dont go turning rock over around here. I get mine off the road!!!!:biggrin:

Just watch out. Those things are sneaky.....  SNEAKY SNAKES


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 19, 2011)

el_d said:


> I get mine off the road!!!!:biggrin:




That is usually how mine are found too, but what we did was took our snake grabbers and tapped on the rocks, those snakes will let you know if they are there. I also have a long metal rod that i use for probbing under these rocks and that usually gets 'em rattlin'. We started a little late this morning though, (11ish) and finished up around 2pm. the wind started picking up and that made it more difficult to hear them if they were rattlin'. Overall, It was lots of fun, but I think we found more scorpions(somewhere around 30) under every rock we lifted. Maybe I should start catching those instead:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 19, 2011)

Seamus, I have found the even non poisonous snakes can hurt me.....as I run from them right into traffic. As said on one of my all time favorite canceled TV shows "be careful out there".


----------



## JohnU (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like a Score on both antler and snake.  I enjoy antler hunting in my area.  Thankfully I don't have those snakes to worry about. Lol


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Hmmmm*



el_d said:


> Sweet Seamus....
> 
> I dont go turning rock over around here. I get mine off the road!!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Just watch out. Those things are sneaky..... SNEAKY SNAKES


That looks like you could be a Tom T Hall fan.


----------



## Monty (Mar 19, 2011)

You should have picked up the  scorpions also for casting.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 19, 2011)

You had a good day Seamus.  I miss my snake hunting days when I lived out west.


----------



## Penl8the (Mar 19, 2011)

Seamus,

That looks like a good stash of antlers.  That snake has some nice diamond pattern too.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 19, 2011)

When I was a teen I use to go rattler hunting with several guys.   They to 22's, I took a 12 gauge.


----------



## Longfellow (Mar 19, 2011)

*Saturday visitor*

This was sunning himself on my driveway this AM. It is an Indigo, or Black Racer Snake. Non poisonous. About 4-5 feet long.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 19, 2011)

Monty said:


> You should have picked up the  scorpions also for casting.



who is it that makes those blanks on here? I thought about asking him if he would like to discuss these little critters with me. I sure have access to a ton of them!:tongue:



Penl8the said:


> Seamus,
> 
> That looks like a good stash of antlers.  That snake has some nice diamond pattern too.



The pattern is actually very similar to the prairie rattlesnakes with the exception that the colors are alot more vibrant!



PaulDoug said:


> When I was a teen I use to go rattler hunting with several guys.   They to 22's, I took a 12 gauge.



We also had a 12 gauge, "one shot one kill" is my motto, dont want to worry about whether or not that thing might still be coming after me:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 19, 2011)

Longfellow said:


> This was sunning himself on my driveway this AM. It is an Indigo, or Black Racer Snake. Non poisonous. About 4-5 feet long.




that actually looks nice for a solid black snake! you should have nabbed him!


----------



## omb76 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd be running the other direction and I'd be just a blur...   I don't see how you do it Seamus, but I'm glad that you do.  Can't wait to get some more blanks from you!


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 19, 2011)

HA! Seamus, Sometimes it took me more than one shot, between jump'n and shake'n.

That black race would have made a beautiful pen or three.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 19, 2011)

omb76 said:


> I'd be running the other direction and I'd be just a blur...   I don't see how you do it Seamus, but I'm glad that you do.  Can't wait to get some more blanks from you!



  Its funny you say that, for some reason this particular snake is NOT super aggressive. And on top of that, because they are so small(18"-24" typical length) their striking distance is not very far. The main thing that worries me is the fact that because they are so small, some of them have only a couple of button rattlers, which makes it hard to hear. It would be my luck that the snake would be shakin the heck out of its rattler, I wouldnt hear it, and it would nail me.  But as long as I can find them under rocks, its all good!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 19, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Seamus, I have found the even non poisonous snakes can hurt me.....as I run from them right into traffic. As said on one of my all time favorite canceled TV shows "be careful out there".



I'm like you Roy, main reason I hunt snakes is so I see them before they see me... that way they can't make me hurt myself... :biggrin:


----------



## TomW (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Seamus, another night of snake dreams....
Tom


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 19, 2011)

TomW said:


> Thanks Seamus, another night of snake dreams....
> Tom



LOL, Your welcome! This is just the beginning, you have around 5 or 6 more months to go!:beer:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 19, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Seamus, I have found the even non poisonous snakes can hurt me.....as I run from them right into traffic. As said on one of my all time favorite canceled TV shows "be careful out there".


 
It's OK Roy - I'd be happy to run a little faster, take the first hit by then all the cars would come to a frantic stop and you could run through unharmed.  Like you I would be getting as far away as fast as possible.


----------



## Longfellow (Mar 20, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Longfellow said:
> 
> 
> > This was sunning himself on my driveway this AM. It is an Indigo, or Black Racer Snake. Non poisonous. About 4-5 feet long.
> ...



That would be difficult- They don't call it Black Racer for nothing.


----------



## Monty (Mar 20, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > You should have picked up the  scorpions also for casting.
> ...


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking snake.  I imagine our snakes are still well buried below ground and won't come out for at least another 2 months.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 20, 2011)

*fwhy Texans don't pick the Bluebonnets.*

Hey Seamus,
Next time you're out picking flowers, lookout for the watch snake...:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Mar 20, 2011)

Sure is a cute little Buzz worm, great size for pens.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 20, 2011)

My diamondbacks aren't quite that big, but 54"-59" is long enough and that is missing the head and rattler. Thats why I went hunting for this smaller rattler, better for pens, not quite as intimidating, and less work.


----------

